# No one picked this up yet?



## Euphman06 (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe it's gone and the seller doesn't update.Thought this was pretty cool though for $100

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5916136371.html


Mmm, nice pinstripes


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice looking package.


----------



## bikeyard (Jan 10, 2017)

He started at $500


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah, I was just reading MrColumbia's thread about it. Not worth $500, but 100 bucks is a drop in the hat in this day in age. I would have a hard time not unwrapping that to oogle at the paint..


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2017)

Would a modern b/b and front fork/stem parts fit?


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 9, 2017)

He has this listed for $100 now


----------



## kreika (Feb 9, 2017)

Post deleted must have sold


----------

